# Sexual tricks you enjoy doing or recieving.



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

1. One I enjoy doing is to light candles when going to bed. The wife knows that if she comes to bed and finds the candles lit that I went to bed wanting to be woken up for sex. If I come to bed and find the candle lite I know she is ok to be woken up for sex. Its a little clue we leave for the other one.

2. One I like to recieve is for her to take very warm not hot coffee or tea in her mouth when she goes down on me. It feels like the hottest mouth ever and it drives me crazy.

Please share things you enjoy.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

After my wife has had some Vodka I love kissing her...she starts kissing like crazy..slobbering all over the splace, using her tongue..she sometimes bites my lips...it can get pretty sexy, I'm not talking about a normal french kiss..I'm talking fast action..it's like she cant get enough..


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Only one responce to a sexual trick. I love to meet the wife in the shower in the early morning and wash her back. It leads to a quicky before work that is awsome. Nothing like driving to work and enjoying her smell on your fingers. Dont tell me you all dont enjoy the smell after sex. I know you do! You sneak little sents left on your fingers. You know your guilty! :rofl:


----------



## larniegrl (Oct 7, 2009)

Yep...as charged. Shower quickies are fun...it always turned me on when he was OBVIOUSLY very horny and couldn't get me naked fast enough.


----------



## Momof3kids (Nov 24, 2009)

#1. See marriedguy's thread... 

#2. I like to give very explicit instructions to my partner. I'll invite him in, then tell him exactly what I want him to do. For example: "Take off your pants." "Take your tongue run it down the length of my body." "Suck on my..." He does exactly what I say, word for word. We both get extremely turned on by the verbal nature of it and he likes it when I'm confident and assertive. He does nothing without my permission - at least that's true until he's frustrated, can't stand it anymore, and turns the tables on me!!


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

Happyquest-sex smell ROCKS!!! haha I LOVE your idea about the hot tea then going downtown! I must try this asap
Love when hubby goes downtown DURING sex for a little while then we start sex again it drives me INSANE
I like to do that to him too, during sex, he seems to like it, and saliva=great lubrication 
Have a sexy weekend everyone!


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmm, I think something that works good for both of us is him watching me masturbate- i used to be crazy shy but lately i love the idea of being watched, and opening my eyes during and catch him watching and getting super turned on..... its awesome lol


----------



## inctpl (Mar 15, 2010)

We play your turn all day on sometimes on Saturdays. When her turn she gets oral when she wants, and I hold off letting my desire build usually at something like 10am, noon, 2pm. and then we have sex together. 
When my turn the reverse. Fun variety.


----------

